# Worms ?



## nate_88 (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to put this but I am curious. I've looked up some threads on here and still kinda puzzled can someone tell me and possibly post pics of the difference between nematodes and nemateans and maybe little white worms I believe they may be Called grindal? 

~N8


----------



## nate_88 (Dec 3, 2013)

No one? 

~N8


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Nemerteans are impossible to mistake. 
They're red-brown ugly things that sway side to side as they move & look for prey.

You may also see lots of dead fruit fly carcasses everywhere & a reduced to nonexistent springtail population.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/90123-beginners-guide-microfauna.html


----------

